# Car insurance



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Okay I know we carry our own personal car insurance when driving for Amazon. What I want to know is they do not carry their own personal policy for us for driving is that correct. Also can't we deduct are personal car insurance on our income tax


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Well I know I carry commercial insurance that covers me for all my independent work
Because if you get in an accident and you're doing Amazon certain policies might not cover you


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

That reminds me I wonder if Commercial Insurance is deductible


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> That reminds me I wonder if Commercial Insurance is deductible


According to the last CPA I spoke with it is and is not included in the buisness milage.


----------



## SpiritualGangster (Oct 6, 2016)

What are some companies that offer it in NYC (I have USAA and they don't supply NY)


----------



## I Drive Select (Oct 16, 2016)

Amazon provides commercial insurance up to $1,000,000, but it only covers you when there are packages in your possession (not for the whole block, or heading back to the WH).


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

I Drive Select said:


> Amazon provides commercial insurance up to $1,000,000, but it only covers you when there are packages in your possession (not for the whole block, or heading back to the WH).


But if you read the info about the insurance policy it says they cover you while delivering, picking up packages, or returning undeliverables? So as for picking up packages, wouldn't that account for going back to the warehouse to pick up packages? Are you sure about this?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I Drive Select said:


> Amazon provides commercial insurance up to $1,000,000, but it only covers you when there are packages in your possession (not for the whole block, or heading back to the WH).


If you are heading back to the warehouse you probably still have packages...


----------

